# Any ideas on how to get a job?



## BillyMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys once again.  

Ok.  Well I asked you guys about my major a couple of weeks ago and I decided that I am just going to get a Nursing Degree and transfer over.

At my school you need the General AA degree as well as the Nursing Program degree and I should finish my general AA within the next couple of quarters.

This summer is when I have planned to take my EMT-B course since before I can really remember. Haha.  The thing is.  I need help on how to get a job.

As Rid and others have told me before, getting an EMT job under the age of 21 is pretty hard.  Not only that, but I have been searching every classified I can think of for the last 6 months looking for jobs and people are hiring CNA's and caregivers like crazy but no EMTs.  In fact, there was a front page article in the newspaper the other day about the huge mess our Emergency system is currently in.

http://www.tdn.com/articles/2008/03/09/top_story/10145284.txt (If you care to read.

My whole plan is by this september I want to get my first job in the medical field.  I have contacted the local fire depts. but they have basically said they have more volunteers than they can handle and that they weren't interested.  At my local community college they have all sorts of medical related classes I could take since I will be working on my nursing pre-reqs for at least a year still (Human Bio, 2 A&P classes, 2 Chem Classes, etc.).  For instance, on the side I could take a Phlebotomy class and get certified. Would that help me any?  

My counselor's have told me to make a resume but to be honest, I don't have jack to put on it.  I have had the same crummy job for 2 1/2 years now and it is the only one I have ever had.  Being a bus boy at a nearby restaurant.  So I don't really see how writing a resume that says I am an EMT-B certified Bus Boy is going to land my foot in the door anywhere. :blush:

I really want and need to get my foot in the door somewhere but I am really not sure how to market myself.  I bought the Brady Prehospital Emergency Care book a few weeks ago and I have started going over it for when the real class starts so I can have most of the book stuff down and focus on the hands on stuff.  I am almost positive I can get a 4.0 in that class.  

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem... I'm an EMT that works at Target...a lot of good that does, eh?  To make it worse, I'm only 18, meaning I can't drive a rig around here.  I'm pretty much stuck in the "we can't hire you because you have no experience" rut and it really sucks...

J


----------



## medic258 (Apr 8, 2008)

Unfortunately we have too many EMT's under the age of 21. Most of the problem is due to the internal system that is in place but it will not be going away for a while. The agency I work for is in a very urban setting. The problem is we don't have a good training program to properly mentor the new EMT's. It is under construction but very time consuming. There are some services in Mass that you can not work at but most you can. If you are looking to relocate let me know  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Rob123 (Apr 17, 2008)

My quick answer: "be a volunteer".

In my opinion, I think that an employer would rather see relevant work experience over something from a completely different field. In addition, the experience and confidence that you gain is priceless.  I have heard rumors that some employers do not take volunteer work seriously but there are others that do.

At my vollie squad in NYC, you need to be 25 to drive but only 18 to ride as an EMT.  In addition, we have a youth squad with 16/17 year olds that ride as Certified First Responders (CFRs).

Good luck with your career!


----------



## Jon (Apr 17, 2008)

A volunteer fire company with more volunteers than they can handle? I wonder what they are doing for recruitment.... or are they a partially paid department?

You say you've been working at the same place for 2+ years... that says a lot to a hiring manager... it says that you don't switch jobs every 3 months, and that you can keep a job for several years... these are big things to many hiring managers. Do you do anything else outside of work that you can draw on? Are/were you involved in Boy Scouting? (an Eagle Scout award speaks volumes about most who earn the award).

You can also look around at the various EMS providers... like A*MR... they might not have openings on a 911 unit, but they are probably hiring for routine transport work, which gets your foot in the door.

If you want to get your EMT... go for it... at the worst, it is an expensive advanced first aid class that will benefit you at some point in the future.


----------



## Hastings (Apr 17, 2008)

Not a huge demand for EMTs.

However...

One thing you may want to look into is Ambu-cab or Wheelchair Transport service.

It isn't nearly as glorious, but it does look good to hiring EMS agencies, as does volunteer experience (as suggested above). Patient care experience in any situation is vital.

Other than that, I don't see there ever being a huge demand for EMTs. At least, not here. Going to have to go Paramedic. Then you'll have plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 17, 2008)

Rob123 said:


> My quick answer: "be a volunteer".
> 
> In my opinion, I think that an employer would rather see relevant work experience over something from a completely different field. In addition, the experience and confidence that you gain is priceless.  I have heard rumors that some employers do not take volunteer work seriously but there are others that do.
> 
> !






Hastings said:


> Not a huge demand for EMTs.
> One thing you may want to look into is Ambu-cab or Wheelchair Transport service.
> 
> It isn't nearly as glorious, but it does look good to hiring EMS agencies, as does volunteer experience (as suggested above). Patient care experience in any situation is vital.
> ...



I have been processing applicants for opening the past month. We tested about 15-20 EMT's this past few weeks, and I have been interviewing those that pass that phase. I make the recommendation of whom should be hired or not, so for what it is worth from someone who hires... 

What, I personally look at is how well their knowledge base is. Really could care less on what experience if they possess as a basic EMT, if they do not have the smarts and skills. Experience counts.. sometimes, that is if it is good experience. I do not count EMT experience as a volunteer as much. Sorry, I see it as a first responder only, and non -emergency transport; I really do not count as EMS experience. 

What to do.. go back to school if you want to be in EMS, if you want in nursing, work in a hospital as a tech. Many hospitals will supplement or even pay for all the nursing courses. 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 17, 2008)

*NOT ALL STATES/CITIES/COUNTIES/SERVICES WILL HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOUR AGE*

some do, some dont. the only way you will no is if you ask. i have worked for services that will hire you at 18 and one day if you have a ticket. i think a lot of that is regional. in ma, you can get a ticket at 18, and as everybody in ma knows(not necessarily proud of though) all you need to get a job is a ticket and a pulse and they'll work with you on the pulse issue.

if you cant get a job because of your age, your only alternative is to volly or get a related job(er tech etc)


----------



## firecoins (Apr 17, 2008)

Put in applications at all the local. Many places do NOT have an age restriction.  

I would recommend a phelbotomy class.  Its great experience.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 17, 2008)

If they hire < 18 then they are self insured. I have not seen any national insurance carrier that will provide coverage for < 21 some even require at elast 23 years of age. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 17, 2008)

Rural/Metro, a well known provider in many states only requires one to be 18 (in CA at least).  The state of California only requires you to be 18 to take the Ambulance Driver Certificate Test.  That's why I'm thinking about going there for the summer...


----------



## Hastings (Apr 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> What, I personally look at is how well their knowledge base is. Really could care less on what experience if they possess as a basic EMT, if they do not have the smarts and skills.



Couldn't disagree more. EMTs aren't trained to be critical thinkers. They're trained to be robots who follow tracks and don't deviate. Critical thinking is what paramedics are for. 

I'd take an EMT who knows how to do the skills well and has loads of experience over one with any medical knowledge at all anytime. 

I'll determine they're in SVT and need Adenosine. I just want the EMT to put them on oxygen, get vitals, and get them hooked up to the EKG so I can do so.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 17, 2008)

Hastings said:


> I'll determine they're in SVT and need Adenosine. I just want the EMT to put them on oxygen, get vitals, and get them hooked up to the EKG so I can do so.




EDIT:

I misread.  Ignore the post.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> If they hire < 18 then they are self insured. I have not seen any national insurance carrier that will provide coverage for < 21 some even require at elast 23 years of age.
> 
> R/r 911



i disagree. i have personally seen insurance documentation from ambulance services that employ the 18+ guys and are insured by national carriers.

as i said, maybe its regional, but its not universally true


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 18, 2008)

from what ive been hearing from companies is it depends on their insurance provider, i have talked to several companies that have no problems with the fact that im under 21, other they just had to clear me with their insurance, and im yet to have trouble getting cleared. I think so far there were only two companies that gave me a come back when your 21.


----------



## jrm818 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ditto my company in PA....just switched insurance this year, and under 21 can drive now.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 18, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Couldn't disagree more. EMTs aren't trained to be critical thinkers. They're trained to be robots who follow tracks and don't deviate. Critical thinking is what paramedics are for.
> 
> I'd take an EMT who knows how to do the skills well and has loads of experience over one with any medical knowledge at all anytime.
> 
> I'll determine they're in SVT and need Adenosine. I just want the EMT to put them on oxygen, get vitals, and get them hooked up to the EKG so I can do so.



While the EMT class may not train in critical thinking skills, its sort of a leap to assume that ergo no EMTs are critical thinkers. Some of us actually have a life, training and skills that were obtained either prior to EMT class or after. Also, an EMT with solid skills and practice at those skills may also possess the ability to think critically. It's not an either or situation.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 18, 2008)

I obtained a B.A. degree from NYU in economics while still "only" being an EMT-B.  EMT-B is a cert. nothing more nothing less.  It has nothing to do with critical thinking.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have studied the new catch phrase "critical thinking skills" and have even developed a lecture and hopefully will publish an article on it. The point I have found from research is that the job may require such attributes, but we (educators) have failed to address such attributes. 

I agree, EMT, Paramedic and all courses do not address nor teach such skills. Yes, some people appear to have inept ability to possess such skills before entering a profession that requires such demands. It has been found out that such skills can be taught, re-emphasized in skills and scenario type teaching. Yes, one will hone and fine tune it and develop it stronger with experience. It really is not dependent upon the license or certification level, however; the role of the Paramedic demands and requires that the individual develop good critical thinking skills. 

Yes, critical thinking skills develops with experience, but one has to have the aptitudes to be able to wisely and correctly take on those tasks. Being able to perform the Basic EMT skills is a mute point, research in education has demonstrated that those skills are very elementary and with repetitive practice the majority of people can master them without any difficulty at all. Hence the reason of why the need of an more intellectual applicant over a task performer. I can demonstrate lead placement and how to spike an IV and within the third time the majority of EMT's have mastered it, not really a difficult problem. Although the training and education level of the EMT program is very sub par, let's not think they are not able to perform such tasks if taught properly. 

We (EMS) need to really stop and evaluate our education system, apparently what we are doing is not working. 

R/r911


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 18, 2008)

It really doesnt have much to do with age... I'm almost 32 with NO job experience (I had a part time job once, not in 8 years though) which is not a huge seller for a future employer.  I keep hearing "Well, while you seem to know your stuff, we have people with more experience applying as well"

I *think* I've found a company but I'm not holding my breath.

PS, the 1 volly place I've seen in metro atlanta is affliliated with a college.


----------



## el Murpharino (Apr 19, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have studied the new catch phrase "critical thinking skills" and have even developed a lecture and hopefully will publish an article on it. The point I have found from research is that the job may require such attributes, but we (educators) have failed to address such attributes.
> 
> I agree, EMT, Paramedic and all courses do not address nor teach such skills. Yes, some people appear to have inept ability to possess such skills before entering a profession that requires such demands. It has been found out that such skills can be taught, re-emphasized in skills and scenario type teaching. Yes, one will hone and fine tune it and develop it stronger with experience. It really is not dependent upon the license or certification level, however; the role of the Paramedic demands and requires that the individual develop good critical thinking skills.
> 
> ...



Rid, to piggyback off your comment...critical thinking comes from a greater understanding of the human body, how and why it works (A&P).  If your knowledge base is limited, your critical thinking will be as well.  Any monkey can do the skills, I'd rather have a provider who can tell me what is going on and why they're providing the interventions they're giving.  

It's all about the education.  Hospitals and ambulances aren't going anywhere.  In today's 'I want it yesterday' society, people are looking for shortcuts to things...medical certifications and degrees shouldn't be one of those.  I don't want to be the patient who's having a problem that you fast-tracked your way through.  

Take the extra 6 months - or however long you have to go - to complete your education and do it right.  I can't count how many students come to our ambulance to do ride time - supposedly ready to do phase III time - and not have a clue as how to do a proper patient assessment.  Oh yeah they can do an IV and tell a sinus rhythm from V-tach...but they can't tell me why their patient is hypotensive when they're having an allergic reaction, or why they should withhold nitro in a patient with ST-elevation in leads II, III, AVf with reciprocal changes (for example).  That scares me.


----------



## Ohio_EMT (Apr 19, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> If they hire < 18 then they are self insured. I have not seen any national insurance carrier that will provide coverage for < 21 some even require at elast 23 years of age.
> 
> R/r 911



My volly department is not self insured and we have no verbiage stating an age limitation.

Although the department up the road does have age restricitions.

I would think it would be carrier based, since they are the ones underwriting the risk.


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 19, 2008)

In a past life I used to hire people. 

  As has been stated elsewhere in these forums, your inital presentation says a lot about your ambition, professionalism and desire to work for said employer. I agree with Rid and Jon there is more to it than just related experience. Two years of busing! Thats a long time for a young person. It tells me you are likely reliable and loyal. Two good qualities in anyone. Make your resume, you'll need it. Get help with it so it looks good. Keep trying for jobs and go for your nursing. Nurses are in more demand than medics, and the pay is much better. Hang in there don't give up.


----------

